# Music player suggestions for iPad



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am not a fan of the music player on the iPad. I would like something that plays more than one album at a time and has shuffle. Any suggestions?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wouldn't it be confusing to play more than one album at a time? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seriously, though, doesn't it work just like the iPod?  I don't use it much...


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope. There is a music app, I did not see my music in iTunes


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I love Amazon's Cloud player for my iPhone, don't know if it is along the lines of what you are looking for. For some reason my husband's truck, when we plug our phones into it and use ITunes it only shows a few songs. Using Amazon's app shows everything, has shuffle, etc. I love it! http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/amazon-cloud-player/id510855668?mt=8


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

iPads music player has shuffle, and you can make a select album, songs, artist, or library shuffle.  If you want to shuffle only a couple or few specific albums, you make a play list and shuffle it.

I apologize if you are already aware of these features, I'm not quite sure what you are looking for because I can do shuffling of more than one album.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope I am not. I have not found that option


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm not sure I'm clear on exactly what you're trying to do, but I'll take a stab at this.

If you want to shuffle all the songs on your iPad no matter what album, do this: (quotes are from the user manual. Symbols didn't show up in my copy/paste. If you need to find the shuffle icon, look in the iPad user manual in the iPod section. )

Set iPad to shuffle songs:

Tap  to shuffle songs. Tap  again to set iPad to play songs in order. = iPad is set to shuffle songs. = iPad is set to play songs in order.


Shuffle the tracks in any playlist, album, or other list of songs:

From the Now Playing screen, tap the album art to show the song controls onscreen. Tap  at the bottom of the screen, then tap Shuffle  at the top of the list of songs. Whether or not iPad is set to shuffle, if you tap Shuffle at the top of a list of songs, iPad plays the songs from that list in random order.


----------

